# Nibbler's yup-yup dance



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey guys.

Not sure if anybody remembers Nibbler, the little malnourished pigeon that was found outside in the middle of winter freezing to death last year.

Now... he dances. Enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl83gd8Ntn8


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He's a fine little fella for sure


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How cute! Looks like someone's a little flirty


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Nibblers is gorgeous 

I agree with Maryofexteter, it looks like a bit of flirtation to me My hen started doing this head-bobbing to another pigeon when I introduced them (now they have eggs, I mean fake eggs, lol)


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

How cute...I love how he looks up at you! 

Dawn


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

That's my dad holding him. I'm just manning the camera. Nibbler likes us both, but just really has a thing for my dad since he's home more than I am. Nibs usually nods when someone is poking his crop/tummy or nodding at him first, which is what my dad was doing throughout that video... so essentially, it's like some weird yup-yup dance they both engage in periodically.


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

I love it! What a charmer.


----------

